# DAMASKO Updates



## DAMASKO

Dear watch friends

The continuous development and improvements of the products are on top priority at DAMASKO.
As we go forward with the inhouse movement production we are happy to inform you that we will gradually equip the model lines taken from our product range with DAMASKO inhouse movements. Furthermore, we will surprise you with many new releases in 2021!

Stay tuned - thank you for your patience, your DAMASKO watch manufactory.


----------



## MKN

That’s good to hear - I’m surely not the only one eagerly anticipating Damasko news! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Awesome 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexplorer

Thank you for keeping us updated. Looking forward to future new models.

In particular I am excited about the very durable, "hand-windable" new A26-x automatic movements.


----------



## kritameth

Looking forward to it!


----------



## benny

A+, looking forward to the robust hand winding feature in more models.


----------



## dirtvictim

Not telling you your business but day date movements can use date only and no date dials. Also I do love the funky 3 oclock offset day/date and (brand over) setup I've seen on a few of your watches, just about the only DD dials I like.


----------



## TJ Boogie

I LOVE Damasko!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Looking forward to hearing more! I love my DC80 and can see myself owning another Damasko in the future. How about implementing a 6 o'clock date like we saw on the W&W special editions?


----------



## Patrick B.

Excellent! Looking forward


----------



## Cordgear

Damasko fan here with no complaints - although I am really looking forward to something new though!


----------



## Mediocre

This is exciting!


----------



## 1234tuba

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Looking forward to hearing more! I love my DC80 and can see myself owning another Damasko in the future. How about implementing a 6 o'clock date like we saw on the W&W special editions?
> 
> View attachment 15810985


Yes, that and/or a Damest version of the DS30 (even if it's limited to DK30/32) that isn't limited to WU. Beautiful DC80 btw.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15

I would_ love_ a running seconds indicator on the DC80, although I get why there is none. Maybe just a small subdial one at 6 o'clock.


----------



## Hastie73

This is a brand I need to get into. Looking forward to the new releases.


----------



## Speedy69

DC82 with orange hands, please! And Destro! Would buy today if offered.


----------



## robannenagy

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Looking forward to hearing more! I love my DC80 and can see myself owning another Damasko in the future. How about implementing a 6 o'clock date like we saw on the W&W special editions?
> 
> View attachment 15810985


I agree about the date placement at 6 o'clock. With the logo in the middle, the cross hairs on the dial, no sub-dials and indices instead of numerals, a 6 o'clock date placement would look far better balanced than having it placed over near the 4 o'clock position, as per the DC82.


----------



## robannenagy

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> I would_ love_ a running seconds indicator on the DC80, although I get why there is none. Maybe just a small subdial one at 6 o'clock.


DC86?


----------



## Lu..

Awaiting for the DK32 w/ red seconds hand (like the old DA35) to be released


----------



## wkw

Hoping for bracelet with Damest technology. 

But won’t hold my breath for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nocam

probably in the minority but i would like to see a HAQ with all the Damasko fixings: anti mag, drilled lugs, ice hardened case, negative pressure resistant, viton gaskets, etc


----------



## The watch knob

Nocam said:


> probably in the minority but i would like to see a HAQ with all the Damasko fixings: anti mag, drilled lugs, ice hardened case, negative pressure resistant, viton gaskets, etc


YES! I'd buy one. How 'bout a DC80 looking one with an ETA262.xxx (whatever the HAQ version used in the A1A is)?


----------



## sky4

Nocam said:


> probably in the minority but i would like to see a HAQ with all the Damasko fixings: anti mag, drilled lugs, ice hardened case, negative pressure resistant, viton gaskets, etc


on one hand i love mechanicals.. but man that would be a great watch. if they could keep the price in line with old DA series/DS series 1000-1300 I think that would be a real winner. might pull in some non watch people looking for something classier than a G-shock.


----------



## recon493

I would love to see at least one handwound model that has a tool watch look. They only have one model in a handwound and it is for a black tie affair.


----------



## RSM13

I just received an email from Damasko that a new DSub model will be released in June. Love My DSub1 and cant wait to see what they have planned!


----------



## whineboy

recon493 said:


> I would love to see at least one handwound model that has a tool watch look. They only have one model in a handwound and it is for a black tie affair.


If you are referring to the DK105, I have one and can assure you it is nowhere's near to a dress watch. Too large and too complicated. It is dressy casual and a great addition to my collection.


----------



## Andreynyc

DAMASKO said:


> Dear watch friends
> 
> The continuous development and improvements of the products are on top priority at DAMASKO.
> As we go forward with the inhouse movement production we are happy to inform you that we will gradually equip the model lines taken from our product range with DAMASKO inhouse movements. Furthermore, we will surprise you with many new releases in 2021!
> 
> Stay tuned - thank you for your patience, your DAMASKO watch manufactory.
> 
> View attachment 15809887





DAMASKO said:


> Dear watch friends
> 
> The continuous development and improvements of the products are on top priority at DAMASKO.
> As we go forward with the inhouse movement production we are happy to inform you that we will gradually equip the model lines taken from our product range with DAMASKO inhouse movements. Furthermore, we will surprise you with many new releases in 2021!
> 
> Stay tuned - thank you for your patience, your DAMASKO watch manufactory.
> 
> View attachment 15809887


I am looking for a metal bracelet for my Damasko Sub 2.


----------



## recon493

whineboy said:


> If you are referring to the DK105, I have one and can assure you it is nowhere's near to a dress watch. Too large and too complicated. It is dressy casual and a great addition to my collection.


I am referring to that one though I do agree with you on the size. I fell in love with the matte finish of the DA46 and my DK14. The DK105 appears to have the polished finish.


----------



## bts01

Looking forward to seeing damasko has in store - happened upon the brand after looking for something robust and good value - hoping for something white dialled, arabic numerals, non rotating bezel

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

I have the DA46 on bracelet,that's a great watch.
The DK105 is almost entirely brushed. The bezel, caseback and crown side are polished.


----------



## recon493

You just sold me on the DK105. I would love to see a variant with a 1-11 bezel. I miss my Damasko and am very excited about their new releases.


----------



## precious time

I hope you will bring back the DS30 with solid case back.


----------



## 1234tuba

precious time said:


> I hope you will bring back the DS30 with solid case back.


I think these haven't changed? My understanding at least is they'll continue making the DS30 as we know it. I think Watchmann has at least a couple colors in stock currently, or at least they did a couple of days ago.


----------



## DAMASKO

Speedy69 said:


> DC82 with orange hands, please! And Destro! Would buy today if offered.


This is no problem, if you would like to have it in orange contact our sales team at [email protected]


----------



## tantric

Really looking forward to seeing the 2021 Damasko developments. I like the direction the brand is taking and I'm confident the execution will be great.


----------



## RSM13

tantric said:


> Really looking forward to seeing the 2021 Damasko developments. I like the direction the brand is taking and I'm confident the execution will be great.


Agree! I am also a Sinn fan and their 2021 releases have been underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## Cahanc

DAMASKO said:


> Dear watch friends
> 
> The continuous development and improvements of the products are on top priority at DAMASKO.
> As we go forward with the inhouse movement production we are happy to inform you that we will gradually equip the model lines taken from our product range with DAMASKO inhouse movements. Furthermore, we will surprise you with many new releases in 2021!
> 
> Stay tuned - thank you for your patience, your DAMASKO watch manufactory.
> 
> View attachment 15809887


This is great news!! I am hoping a bracelet for Dsub models perhaps? hmmm hmmm?


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Can you please make some nice olive drab/green dial for the DK30/32. Also will the grey dial be back? Would look nice with other coloured seconds hand. 😎


----------



## Cahanc

Andreynyc said:


> I am looking for a metal bracelet for my Damasko Sub 2.


Same here. An in house bracelet would be just what the Dr ordered.


----------



## shapz

Please bring the DB2 back in a 39mm case with in-house movement!


----------



## jcpmmx

Hopefully a DK30 with white dial


----------



## Cahanc

jcpmmx said:


> Hopefully a DK30 with white dial


42mm case, white dial, day/date orange second hand


----------



## Lemon328i

Looking forward to a probable DC 84, unless Germans suddenly and illogically skip from 82 to 86! 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Something like the DA353 with white dial and splotches of red used throughout. Love that model.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Given the extent to which their bread-and-butter DS 3-hander range has been decimated, I'd expect to see some black and white dialled DK3n models soon.


----------



## bts01

earlofsodbury said:


> Given the extent to which their bread-and-butter DS 3-hander range has been decimated, I'd expect to see some black and white dialled DK3n models soon.


Agree. Hope sooner rather than later.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedViola

I haven’t been keeping abreast of things for the past few months.

Why have the DSub1, DSub2, and DSub3 disappeared from the Damasko website? I don’t see them in stock at the usual retailers, either.


----------



## StufflerMike

RedViola said:


> I haven't been keeping abreast of things for the past few months.
> 
> Why have the DSub1, DSub2, and DSub3 disappeared from the Damasko website? I don't see them in stock at the usual retailers, either.


Same reason why other 2824-/2836 fitted warches disappeared. 1,2,3 have been discontinued for the reasons Damasko did mention since 2020 though.
The new DSub is the DSub50. The 0 now indicates the inhouse movement, according to Damasko other DSubs will come back in the future as DSub10/20/30.


----------



## ThePeave

I'm curious to see what Damasko has planned for the DA4X line. I wonder if they will just drop in the new movements and make a DK4X line or if we'll see something new like a DS/DK30 with rotating bezel. I've been thinking about getting a DA46/47, but guess I'll wait and see...


----------



## bts01

I saw action in this thread and got excited... 

Still patiently waiting to see what is happening with the DX35/6/7. 



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

bts01 said:


> I saw action in this thread and got excited...
> 
> Still patiently waiting to see what is happening with the DX35/6/7.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Same here. I keep hoping I'll get an email saying here ya go! And there will be 6 or 7 new models. Still waiting though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

I keep wondering how Damasko is weathering this financially. I know that they are selling a few models again but it can’t be as many as they used to.
I can’t imagine it can drag on for much longer before they see sales increase again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

MadsNilsson said:


> I keep wondering how Damasko is weathering this financially. I know that they are selling a few models again but it can't be as many as they used to.
> I can't imagine it can drag on for much longer before they see sales increase again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Non watch related contract production might be the key word here.


----------



## Cahanc

StufflerMike said:


> Non watch related contract production might be the key word here.


I am unfamiliar with what that means. Can you expand a little bit on that? If possible. Thank you


----------



## StufflerMike

Cahanc said:


> I am unfamiliar with what that means. Can you expand a little bit on that? If possible. Thank you


Google ? Wikipedia ?


----------



## MKN

StufflerMike said:


> Non watch related contract production might be the key word here.


Ah yes I forgot about that part of their business. 
That makes sense and gives the whole thing a bit better outlook.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

StufflerMike said:


> Google ? Wikipedia ?


What a sorry response to an honest question.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

1165dvd said:


> What a sorry response to an honest question.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feel free to answer the question yourself. "Non watch related contract production" is self-explanatory, imho. If not, Google and Wikipedia are excellent sources.


----------



## 1165dvd

StufflerMike said:


> Feel free to answer the question yourself. "Non watch related contract production" is self-explanatory, imho. If not, Google and Wikipedia are excellent sources.


My guess is it refers to Damasko's work in manufacturing precision parts for companies non-related to the watch industry. I believe that Konrad started in this business before he branched out into watch making.

All the same, you could have answered as such since you have more intimate knowledge of many German watch manufacturers. The comment you left was unnecessarily snide I'm my opinion. I feel like I've seen this kind of response from you before. Some advise that a mother or grandmother might give: Maybe just say nothing next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Popcorn!


Having a great time….


----------



## Cahanc

1165dvd said:


> What a sorry response to an honest question.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. In the Wiki it says HAD aerospace contracts for materials that K Damasko developed and parted ways with Sinn in 2014 I believe. Sounds past tense to me.


----------



## StufflerMike

Cahanc said:


> I agree. In the Wiki it says HAD aerospace contracts for materials that K Damasko developed and parted ways with Sinn in 2014 I believe. Sounds past tense to me.


The „Damasko & Sinn GmbH Innovativer Deutscher Uhrenbau" was erased from the chamber of commerce register on November 22, 2012. This does not affect current contract manufacturing at Damasko's premises in Barbing.


----------



## MKN

I just want news about Damasko.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo

MadsNilsson said:


> I just want news about Damasko..


Me too...

Can we get the conversation back on topic Gentlemen?

Thank you all!


----------



## SKYWATCH007

So I'll start us off then.

Has anyone heard of any more dial colours besides blue, black, and grey for the DK30/32? Worn and Wound had a nice military green one but it's sold out. A white one with orange seconds hand would be cool too.


----------



## WatchMann

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So I'll start us off then.
> 
> Has anyone heard of any more dial colours besides blue, black, and grey for the DK30/32? Worn and Wound had a nice military green one but it's sold out. A white one with orange seconds hand would be cool too.


So far just black and ocean blue are available for the DK, no other colors have been announced. The grey and green dials are from the prior DS series.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Hints released here as to further 2021 releases from Damasko - GMT/UTC, day/date, and hand-wound/small seconds models seem to be in the works...


----------



## MKN

earlofsodbury said:


> Hints released here as to further 2021 releases from Damasko - GMT/UTC, day/date, and hand-wound/small seconds models seem to be in the works...


The same article also hints that the c-51 chronograph movement will be the main focus this year and implies that the others are a little further off. That seems a shame if it is true because of what that might mean for the replacement DA4x models..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bts01

MadsNilsson said:


> The same article also hints that the c-51 chronograph movement will be the main focus this year and implies that the others are a little further off. That seems a shame if it is true because of what that might mean for the replacement DA4x models..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Or da3xx....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeave

earlofsodbury said:


> Hints released here as to further 2021 releases from Damasko - GMT/UTC, day/date, and hand-wound/small seconds models seem to be in the works...


It's a pretty vague article (at least when translated to English). It seems like the part about hand wound small seconds is just referring the the already existing H35 movement, and doesn't specifically hint to a new model with the H35. It does say that a C51 chronograph with second time zone will follow later this year, and the quote from Konrad Damasko says they will be expanding the C51 this year, though that could have been referring to the recently released DC7x line.


----------



## Cahanc

ThePeave said:


> It's a pretty vague article (at least when translated to English). It seems like the part about hand wound small seconds is just referring the the already existing H35 movement, and doesn't specifically hint to a new model with the H35. It does say that a C51 chronograph with second time zone will follow later this year, and the quote from Konrad Damasko says they will be expanding the C51 this year, though that could have been referring to the recently released DC7x line.


I was interested to hear that a day/date function may be coming.


----------



## MaxStatic

ThePeave said:


> It does say that a C51 chronograph with second time zone&#8230;.


If they had a way to make a DC8x with the 24hr subdial a second/GMT time zone&#8230;..it's over, I'm done. That would be my perfect watch.

The only thing that could make it more perfect is the first crown position worked the date and the big hour hand as a quickset. Second position hacks/spins the gmt hour along with the min. I don't think that is even possible but the functionality would be the most perfect of aviation watches ever.

Quickset local hour/date change without pausing your hack. My god that would be divine. Outer bezel just as is on 8x for a third timezone if needed or quick one hour offset back and forth. All without ever disturbing your ZULU time and seconds hack. A boy can dream&#8230;.


----------



## orpheo

A chronograph GMT in their ice hardened steel or titanium, please. I can't wear their other steels. In fact, I can't even wear the ice hardened steel. My allergy is just too severe.


----------

